# 1949 Condor A3 Gents Roadster



## milbicycleman (Sep 18, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my 1949 Swiss Condor Roadster that I am going to use as a daily rider. I can not decide if I should build a new rear rim to add a modern Shimano 7 speed internal hub or just leave it the way it is with the 3 speed.


----------

